# Xml formulare über eine eigabe maske automatisch ausfüllen und drucken



## sebastian-_ffm (25. April 2005)

Hi...
Ich benötige dringend hilfe, hoffe mal es gibt hier jemanden der sich mit meinem problem auskennt.

ich habe eine eingabemaske über html  gebaut. in dieser eingabe maske befinden sich mehrere textfelder wie zum beispiel Ort und datum die in die felder eingetragen immer per hand eintragen möchte. desweiteren kann ich in zwei anderen feldern noch namen auswählen.
diese angaben sollen nun mit einem klick in  verschiedene formulare die  ich mit einer checkbox aussuchen kann  eingefügt werden und am drucker ausgegeben werden. Die formulare  habe ich bereits im Html formular erstellt. nur wie bekomme ich nun die daten aus der maske in meine ausgewählten formulare und drucke diese automatisch...
HIIIIIILFEEE


----------



## Gumbo (25. April 2005)

Das wirst du mit einer Auszeichnungssprache allein nicht hinbekommen. Dazu eignet sich am besten ein serverseitiges Skript (z. B. mit PHP), welches die eingegebenen Daten im entsprechenden Formular einfügen.

Bitte benutze das nächste Mal etwas häufiger die Shift-Taste außer um bloß deine Hilflosigkeit zu bentonen.


----------



## sebastian-_ffm (25. April 2005)

Okay werde ich drauf achten.. 
Ich weiß grad wirklich nicht wo mir der Kopf steht.
Ich hatte diese Funktion vorher in einem Access tool was von einer bekannten gemacht worden ist aber ich will weg von den MS-Produkten. Da nach der Umstellung auf eine neuere Version nix mehr geklappt hat.


----------

